# Routing a groove on a small piece of wood



## Jackalope1966 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello... I'm new here to the forum, and I have a question regarding how I might rout a curved groove out of a piece of wood that is 12" long x 2" high x 2" wide. I'm guessing I would have to make some type of jig, and that securing the piece of wood may be an issue, as it's not very big. I've attached a pic of what I'm trying to do. The shape of the groove is in RED in the pic. If anyone is able to offer some advice, I would appreciate it.

Many thanks, Jack


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Securing the piece would be fairly simple using the cam-style work-holding jigs pictured here with many posts - essentially, little circles of wood with an offset pivot holes that are screwed to a base with a matrix of holes with T-nuts.

Doing the lengthwise arc is the challenge. You might attach an auxiliary sub-base with outriggers that would follow the arc of a jig external to the piece, allowing the fixed-base router to "plunge" along the arc.

If you have a bunch of these to do, building the jigs might be worth the effort. Otherwise, I'd just do it by hand with carving chisels.


----------



## Newbie51 (Jul 14, 2012)

Ralph, I too need to make variable depth grooves in small pieces of wood. You mention jigs here with many posts. Can you point me to some?


----------



## Newbie51 (Jul 14, 2012)

Ralph, perhaps you could also point us to photos or diagrams of the setup you suggest (sub-base with outriggers). Here are photos of what I would like to do (i.e. copy this). The depth of the groove follows the outer radius of the piece.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

just a thought but why not just make a sandwich with the two outer ones as shown, and the inner piece (the thickness of the required groove) jigsawed to the shape of the bottom of the intended groove? Maybe a 15 minute job all in?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

If it's a fishing lure, you'd need to give some thought to your choice of material and glue; maybe epoxy?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Hook Line and Sinker*

Now I'M confused...Jack asked the question...Spencer posted the picture of the lure...and
Dan can't follow without a program :blink:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Jack.

All i can see is what looks like a road sign? Is this a link to another site?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Jackalope1966 said:


> Hello... I'm new here to the forum, and I have a question regarding how I might rout a curved groove out of a piece of wood that is 12" long x 2" high x 2" wide. I'm guessing I would have to make some type of jig, and that securing the piece of wood may be an issue, as it's not very big. I've attached a pic of what I'm trying to do. The shape of the groove is in RED in the pic. If anyone is able to offer some advice, I would appreciate it.
> 
> Many thanks, Jack


I'm sure that this isn't the picture that you intended, probably because of the ten post rule whereby you need to have ten posts before you can post pictures. This is easily achieved by simply making some simple posts like greeting other members. Armed with a clear idea of what you're after Jack, I'm sure that understandable answers will be forthcoming. Welcome to the forum. Some details added to your public profile will also help in getting suitable answers once we know your level of expertise and the tools that you have available.


----------

